# Reconnaissance Disque dur externe sous OS X



## jerem17 (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Powerbook G4 15' et je viens d'acheter un DDE Western Digital plug&play connecté via un port USB 2.0.
Pour Mac, pas de consignes particulières. Tout est censé bien fonctionner.
Je branche le disque comme préconisé sur le schéma d'installation rapide mais rien ne se passe. Le voyant du disque s'allume mais pas de bruit et pas d'icone sur mon bureau. Rien non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque. Bref! introuvable.
J'ai essayé de le brancher sur le Powerbook de ma copine et là aucun souci. Il est reconnu du premier coup.
J'ai essayé de changer de port USB, de redémarrer mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qui ne va pas?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Filce (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même genre de soucis avec un DD WD Mybook. Il montait "quand il voulait" et ne voulait pas souvent...
J'ai bataillé pendant une semaine sans parvenir à comprendre le comment du pourquoi...
Son fonctionnement était également aléatoire lorsque je tentais de le connecter sur un PC portable.

J'avais testé en connexion directe, puis à travers un Hub alimenté, puis un hub non alimenté...

J'en ai eu plus qu'assez, je suis revenu chez le revendeur qui a testé, cela a fonctionné du premier coup chez lui... mais au second essai...
Donc, j'ai échangé le disque contre un d'une autre marque.

Ceci n'est que mon expérience, et, même si je lis partout que du bien (enfin j'avais lu un avis négatif... mais un négatif pour une centaine de positif... y compris dans la presse).
Bref, pour ma part, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par les WD MyBook à connexion USB (avec uniquement cette connectique... je n'ai pas testé les autres).

Mon conseil serait donc, si cela est possible, de ramener pour un échange ou (mieux) un remboursement et de prendre "autre chose".


----------



## jerem17 (12 Octobre 2008)

Tres sympa de m'avoir répondu. Je vais contacter leur service assistance. Si rien de mieux je retournerai l'échanger.

Merci


----------



## docak (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut, logiquement les DD externes se branchent sur les Mac en FireWire : le DD est automatiquement reconnu et le débit de transfert est plus important. Il n'y a que les micro DD ou les clés qui se branchent en usb sur nos bécanes contrairement aux PC.


----------



## Littlebrain (17 Octobre 2008)

docak a dit:


> Salut, logiquement les DD externes se branchent sur les Mac en FireWire : le DD est automatiquement reconnu et le débit de transfert est plus important. Il n'y a que les micro DD ou les clés qui se branchent en usb sur nos bécanes contrairement aux PC.



pas tout à fait vrai, j'ai moi même un HD en USB 2.0, et il faut tout simplement le brancher sur deux ports USB pour que l'alimentation soit suffisante... ça dépend des ordinateurs, de la tension que dégagent les ports USB et aussi des disques durs, il faudrait tout simplement essayer avec un cable USB avec double sortie (un "Y" avec les deux grosses prises USB et une normale pour connecter au cul de ton disque dur.)


----------



## Leow (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probleme similaire, mon DDE ne s'affiche plus lorsque je le branche sur mon Mac.
Il s'affichait encore hier et aujourd'hui il a disparu. Pourtant il fonctionne toujours, mais impossible de le trouver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

Leow a dit:


> J'ai un probleme similaire



Je ne pense pas, à l'époque ce sujet m'avait échappé, mais à moins que ton Mac ne soit aussi un iBook G4, ton problème n'est pas le même, ce qu'il lui arrivait tenait à ce qui est expliqué ici, donc ton cas est différent, car les Mac récents n'ont normalement plus ce problème. Je te suggère d'aller poser ta question dans "Périphériques et accessoires" (d'ailleurs,ici, ce sont les PowerBook et iBook, et un MacBook Air n'y est donc pas à sa place).


----------

